# Just a question



## ChaosTheory (16 May 2006)

Well, I am from British Columbia and I applied for RoTP back in November, first choice being Pilot, 3rd choice being CELE.  I went to CFB Trenton last week for Aircrew Selection and I managed to pass.  So here I am thinking, "yay, I passed, I will be a pilot."  However, when I returned home, I had a message from the recruiting centre in Vancouver asking me to phone them back.  So today I did and I got an offer, for CELE at a Civi University.  Apparently I am one of the few people in BC who have an offer right now.  Now I want to be a pilot ten fold more than a CELE officer.  Since this offer was given to me when I was CFASC do you think it is possible for me to become a pilot?  I tried talking to them but with the army you never really get an answer tell it has already happened.  I mean, they spent all this money on me to go to Trenton to fly the simulators (which I passed despite the high failure rate), passed all the medicals, I am qualified to be a pilot.  Basically I am somewhat upset that I didnt get pilot, and I am wondering if it would be possible for me to become a pilot.


----------



## kincanucks (16 May 2006)

This just goes to prove that just because someone passes CFASC does not mean that you will automatically be selected for pilot.  There are many other factors involved such as CFAT score and academic performance and how well someone does on the interview and how many people were rated higher than you.  Is there still a chance that you may be selected for Pilot?, turn down the offer for CELE (A) and find out but be very careful because you may find yourself on the outside looking in come September.


----------

